# BFP at 41 can it be true? Did the cough medicine work?



## nickj (Jan 30, 2011)

Did a pregnancy test yesterday and got a BPF period not due till Thursday but had a feeling this month so took an early response test. i;m just so worried that my period will arrive on Thursday and I've got my hopes up to soon.
Miscarried at 12 weeks last July and have been trying since then was beginning to give up hope, but decided to give the old cough medicine advice a go, because DH and i have both been tested and all was fine so i thought well if i can give nature a helping hand i will and like i said BFP yesterday.
But today my bubble has burst I'm worried my period will arrive and i will be devastated.
Help please could really do with some positive baby thoughts. Nick x


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

What a lovely surprise. Try not to worry, sending you lots of sticky vibes     

Test again in a couple of days!

 

Jasmine
X


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to answer your question with a question. ... but what's this cough medicine thing?


----------



## cosmicgirl88 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

Cough medicines for chesty coughs contain _guaiphenesin which has the side effect of thinning down your cervical mucus, allowing sperm to swim through easier.

Good luck

x x_


----------

